# What type of ammo bands power in a slingshot for big game



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

This is just a hypothetical question .
I just saw a youtube video of a,guy using a slingshot 20 mm steel ball and 3 tgb on a supposedly life like zombie head .
And it went right through I don't no what his draw length was or the speed but let's say around 150 to 200 that about most 35 foot pounds of energy. Is that actually possible in a living animal to have a total pass through on skull ? 
I personally would not try hunting big game with a slingshot. Unless it was a life or death survival emergency. And I was starving to death . 
I just was surprised he got pass through with that set up . Just wondering what you guys thing about that . And if that video is for real


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

There is no doubt in my mind that it is possible to put a chunk of metal into someone skull with a slingshot. But through? That is where the doubt comes into play. Simple fact is that you'd lose too much of the forward momentum breaking the skin and cranium to break out the opposite side and the shape of the ammo (round) is not conducive to efficient penetration in the way that rifle round would be.

The primary problem with trying this though is that the amount of bands that would be necessary would make aiming [email protected] near impossible for most.

As to skull penetration for "larger" game, I don't really know. But one thing I do know is that a lot of animals skulls are much more structural than the human cranium due to smaller brains. I think in the long run trying to take larger game with a slingshot will only result in undue suffering and anyone who isn't a sadist shouldn't try it.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I agree unless it's a emergency and your starving to death slingshot hunting with steel ammo is something people should not even try attempt.
I should add that in the video he was only 3 feet from the zombie skull replica and this guy is like a body builder much stronger then your averge person and a slingshot expert . I was just thinking of the physics involved here and I know that a airgun with only 35 foot pounds of energy will not do a pass through on the same target there are videos of that . But the wieght of the projectile is less . Which effects penetration but pass through? Was surprised if it's real .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

On a replica skull encased in ballistics gel a total pass through would be possible in my opinion but it would require a ridiculously heavy set up, much too heavy for most people to use.

Replica skull complete with realistic replica skin? Much, much harder to penetrate. Skin is like leather, very tough. I think passing through the first layer of skin and bone will shave off so much of the velocity it won't make it all the way through.

For anyone dead set on hunting big game with a slingshot? I wouldn't recommend it for chances are you will only injure the animal and not affect a "humane" kill. Also, you might make the animal very very angry with you, possibly resulting in serious injury or death for yourself.

If you feel you must hunt big animals with a slingshot, use arrows equipped with appropriate hunting tips and get plenty of practise before going out to hunt.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

romanljc said:


> I agree unless it's a emergency and your starving to death slingshot hunting with steel ammo is something people should not even try attempt.
> I should add that in the video he was only 3 feet from the zombie skull replica and this guy is like a body builder much stronger then your averge person and a slingshot expert . I was just thinking of the physics involved here and I know that a airgun with only 35 foot pounds of energy will not do a pass through on the same target there are videos of that . But the wieght of the projectile is less . Which effects penetration but pass through? Was surprised if it's real .


There is nothing wrong with hunting with a sling shot so long as you aren't going for anything bigger than, say, a rabbit. Anything bigger than that and you lose the ability to kill without causing undue suffering.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I think I saw a video by Jorge, where he got gel penetration near a 9mm handgun, but we are talking Jorge


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yea it was him who did the test . I still have a hard time believing that would actually pass through a living animal like the supposidly anatomically correct zombie skull.


----------

